# Free High Res Macabre Printables



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

A lot of cool pics and ideas for stones and other things thanks for the link!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice. I've seen some of those images before, but many others I've never seen before. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

very cool. I am going to use some and will throw a few bucks to the site.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Great link.. many thanks.

Nice to see that our forefathers were posting pics of their props and corpsed Buckies back in the days...


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thought I would share some of my creations thanks to this link. These are all hanging up in my house/haunt









This one is actually 3 x 2 and is mounted on a white board from Micheal's









My wife likes this one so much she may let me leave it up !









Another framed picture. frame was $2.99 at Goodwill.


----------



## nololos (Sep 27, 2013)

First post for me...wanted to thank you for the great link and the wickedly cool photos, Woodsy!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet! I'm looking for creepy pictures to print out to replace family pictures for a cheap and easy decoration. I'll have to devote some time to looking through here.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I plan on using them for quickie props myself. I have a bunch of spooky old photos in my Dropbox already, but a gal can never have too many creepy old photographs to weird out her guests!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Ohh I love this! Thanks for sharing.


----------

